# slow crop? Help!



## Ashley (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new here (obviously) but I'd really love some advice asap!!

I have a 3 week old tiel that I've been handfeeding for 4 days now. Yesterday morning, however, her crop was still about half full. I substantially diluted the formula and fed a small amount. This morning, her crop was still full. I'm very concerned and, unfortunatley, an avian vet is not an option. I've raised the brooder temperature and withheld feeding until the crop is emptied, but it's VERY slow moving. I've hand fed many parrots but never a cockatiel and have never had this problem before. There is definitely crop activity/muscle contraction, but little digestion. Both simply adding applesauce to diluted formula and an alka seltzer flushing have been recommended to me, but I'd very much appreciate someone else's input.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The Alka-Selzer info is here, and several other things to consider.

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Some Questions*

1...What is the weight of the chick

2...How much is being feed per feeding? 

3...How many feeding per day, and space/time between feedings?

4...what is the temp of the forumla

5...What is the temp of where the chick is being kept?

6...Has there been suppliments or anything added to the formula prior to the problem?

7...Prior to this occuring was the crop empty prior to each feeding?

8...Is the chick dehydrated?

9...What do the droppings look like? Are urates visible? is there any odor?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 29, 2010)

the chick is 74 grams and was eating strictly formula, app. 7 cc's at 105 degrees every 4 hours until yesterday. She has not been fed all day today, and also missed her last meal of the night last night as her crop was still full. Brooder's 90 degrees, any hotter and she starts to pant, any colder and I'm worried about the temperature contributing to this slowed crop. Her crop is STILL almost entirely full at 3pm, after receiving nothing but 2 feedings of app 2 cc's warm water at 8am and noon. 

I just fed 2 cc's of a half pedialyte and half crushed papaya mixture in hopes of keeping her hydrated and getting this crop going. It's been advised to "massage the crop," as well, any pointers regarding this??

She does not "appear" to be dehydrated, but I honestly don't know how dehydration presents itself at this age so I may be mistaken. I did add a covered tray of water a few hours ago to keep up humidity in her brooder though.

I visited your link and the use for alka seltzer just seems to be as a flushing agent? I've never done such a procedure before (particularly on such a small creature) so I'm a little nervous to attempt such extremes without watching so much as a video of the procedure. BUT with a crop that's been full since yesterday evening, I'm becoming quite concerned. Best advice?

thanks so much!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 29, 2010)

the droppings from today contain significantly more "water" than before, are less substantial and are also a darker color. HOWEVER, about 15 minutes after administering the papaya mixture, the chick passed a close to normal looking green dropping.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The first thing you need to do is get the baby to another experienced breeder or a vet to show you how to empty a crop. If this is not done the chick will NOT improve, not matter what you do. This is a PRIORITY. The AS (alka-seltzer) is not only for flushing out the crop. Once the crop is emptied and flushed I let the chick digest a fewcc of the solution. This helps to clean out the gut. Then the Spice Remdy can be added to the forumla. Start the first few feeding 1-2cc less than you have been doing. If digestion improves allow the crop to _*totally empty*_ between each feeding.

That is good the dropping lightened up after the papaya. The papaya will also help with a little nutrient absorption.

If you have a breeder friend that knows how to do Sub-Q fluids (lactated Ringers injected under the skin) this will also help. The Sub-Q fluids will also help to get the GI tract moving better, and keep the chick hydrated, increase blood fluid volumne so that the chick maintains better body heat, and give it some nutrients.

7CC sounds right for the weight...BUT at this age I only feed 3 times a day, feedings spaced 6 hr apart during the day feedings and 12 hours between the night to AM feeding.

Quite possibly the frequency of feeding may have been the cause. The body is constantly digesting and this uses energy, and the chick can also start to lose weight, and it becomes stressed. it is the stress that contributes to secondary yeast or bacterial overgrowths which in turn affect the crop and digestive tract.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

I wish I could help


----------

